# Canyon Roadlite 6.0 2014 - my first road bike



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)

Just received it yesterday.
8.65kg with pedals (CB candy 3) and bottle cage.
Beauty ;-)


----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations! I always love looking at bike p0rn. Can't wait to hear about how she rides.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Good looking bike. 

I really like the safety and size decals on the top tube. J/k, enjoy that bike.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice bike. Always liked Canyon.


----------



## DanBell78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I rode an Ultimate AL 9.0 SL for a couple of years. Absolute rocket of a bike. Canyon makes great bikes for the price. Ride the wheels off of it!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

They do have very good spec for the components for the price range. It looks really slick. Congratulations ... :thumbsup:


----------



## kruger (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, I am sure canyon is best buying if you consider components only.


----------

